# I'm so pleased.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Today they had a retirement ceremony for my husband, even though his last day isn't until the 20th. I was surprised and pleased to get recognized also, for sticking with him for the entire 33 years. I said I should have gotten hazardous duty pay for the last 33 years, and everyone agreed with me. Except for Rick, who flipped me off. I love him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how sweet of them to recognize the importance of a spouse's support. Congrats to you both!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so very cool. How wonderful of them to include and honor you as well. I have been married for 32 years so I realize what an accomplishment that is. Thank you both for your service.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to you both, now you'll have to put up with him all day long too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay you two!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The navy did the same for my wife and kids. It's well deserved recognition of the people that keep everything together when service persons are away and help those same service persons deal with whatever issues are caused.

Congrats on the retirement and thanks for your support.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool.
Both you and your hubby deserve the recognition. 
Thank you both for your service (even though it was only the Air Force) . 

Abunai
(Proud Army Vet)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's lovely Laura.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is wonderful Laura! You definitely deserve the recognition, you are the glue that holds it all together. I think the family unit is such an important and vital necessity for the strength of our great nation. All of our military men and women deserve to have the support of their families and as always, I am so grateful for their service and keep them in my prayers each night. Yay for Rick and double Yay for you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words, everyone. It has been an interesting 33 years. He was deployed 22 times in that amount of time. During his first year I lived in 5 different states. Talk about living out of a suitcase. Anyway we've had a lot of experiences we wouldn't have had otherwise. 

Abunai, the Army is the one area of service my family didn't serve in. My Dad was a Marine during the Korean war. My brother was in the Navy during the Vietnam war. And Rick was in during Iraq 1 & 2 and Afghanistan. And God has blessed each of them by sending them home alive. We're a very lucky family.


----------

